# NHL prospects 'play sailor' for a day...



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2016)

An interesting and impromptu event shoot today; members of the Vancouver Canucks prospects training camp visited the Royal Canadian Navy's damage control training facility for an anuual 'team building' fun event.  There were given the opportunity to "play" with fire and flood simulations and received a small taste of what it might be like to be on a ship at sea which had experienced battle damage.

Canucks prospects get a taste of fire inside the ship mock-up and check out thermal imaging cameras
1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Working in teams, they practiced plugging holes and stopping water from flooding into a simulated ship's compartment
2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And practice some outdoor firefighting & hose-handling skills
4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The future Canucks and the staff of the damage control trainer
7.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 6, 2016)

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You got to take pictures of this?!?!! How cool!!!

OK at least a couple of them are wearing their names. Of course with prospect and training camps, you never know if you'll see them again since they may get sent to the minors or back to juniors or whatever. What fun this must have been!

Oh and really nice photos too. I lost my head there for a minute! lol after all it's hockey.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 7, 2016)

Very cool, did you get any autograph's? They have a great organization loaded with talent.


----------



## waday (Jul 7, 2016)

So neat! Great shots!

How cool is that last one!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You got to take pictures of this?!?!! How cool!!!
> 
> ...


Hocky... that's the game with the flat, black ball, right?   It was kind of cool, 'though my favorite part was telling them not to move when we did the group shot in from of the helicopter mock-up; it probably hit 160-170 degrees where they were standing. 



jcdeboever said:


> Very cool, did you get any autograph's? They have a great organization loaded with talent.


Thanks; no I didn't.  Even if I had any real interest in hockey, I would have considered it inappropriate.  My goal when I'm doing stuff like this is to be right in front of the person with my camera and not have them see me.



waday said:


> So neat! Great shots!
> 
> How cool is that last one!


  Not cool at all - hot.  DAMN hot!


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 7, 2016)

Great shots, Oh to be young again!


----------



## baturn (Jul 7, 2016)

Where did the photos go?


----------



## Braineack (Jul 7, 2016)

I wish @runnah  was providing the captions for some of there.


----------



## baturn (Jul 7, 2016)

Great shots! Nice kit for flood control. Pretty sure we did it in work dress.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2016)

Hockey puck = emergency motor mount.
Nice job.  I keep saying I'm going to go photo our fire academy . . . maybe this time around.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I wish @runnah  was providing the captions for some of there.


Oh?  How so?  Example?  



baturn said:


> Great shots! Nice kit for flood control. Pretty sure we did it in work dress.


Thanks Brian, work dress is still the norm; the immersion suits are for guests! 



snowbear said:


> Hockey puck = emergency motor mount.
> Nice job.  I keep saying I'm going to go photo our fire academy . . . maybe this time around.


Cheers!   They also work well for in-the-driveway body lifts!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I wish @runnah  was providing the captions for some of there.
> ...



Woo FeetBalls! 10 Photos of varying quality and interest


----------



## runnah (Jul 8, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I wish @runnah  was providing the captions for some of there.



I was forbidden from commenting on anything involving Canada, hoses and sea men.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2016)

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I wish @runnah  was providing the captions for some of there.
> ...


Mehhh... give it a whirl anyway.


----------

